# Furries were on 1000 ways to die!



## arcticursa (Jul 28, 2009)

That's right! After some guy ran trippin on mushroom through the desert, he ran into a group of yiffing furries! They interviewed some "real" furries who explained that furries find their inner spirit animal to realize their true sexuality, and that a furpile is an orgy. Sounds like they really found some true furries didn't they? He tried to get into the orgy and after being rejected found a BEAR not far from the orgy in the DESERT,by a FIRE, tried to have sex with it, and DIED near that orgy, with nobody coming to his aid. This is obviously a 100% true story

http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 28, 2009)

major lolz xD


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 28, 2009)

I think the only proper reaction to this is: "wtf? "


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jul 28, 2009)

I am 12 and what is this?

But seriously, this is one of the weirdest things I have ever heard.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 28, 2009)

this is old


----------



## Attaman (Jul 28, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> this is old


What, the 1000 Ways to Die bit or the people getting upset bit?

Because I mean, it's not like Furries do crazy shit like this or ask to get their penis bitten off after trying to kill their parents or anything.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 28, 2009)

Apparently I can't watch it, it skips ahead to the one about a lady eating tape worms.

*EDIT* watched it on youtube. I fucking lol'd.


----------



## Chandan (Jul 28, 2009)

I was watching that a few nights ago. Made me laugh, but not as much as some of the other awesome deaths on that show.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 28, 2009)

They really need to get their facts straight. What a waste of time.


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## ArielMT (Jul 28, 2009)

clip comments said:
			
		

> 6.   madingo  Posted on Feb 6 '09 at 11:58 AM
> 
> TV reaches a new low, Spike TV
> 
> This jumped the shark before the first episode.



Yes.

But remember, this _is_ Spike TV.  The only networks with less average intelligence are Fox Reality and Fox News.


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 28, 2009)

That made me laugh.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 28, 2009)

HELL YES FURPILE

*scritch scritch yiff yiff murr murr murr*


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 28, 2009)

Old news is old.  There was a topic on this months ago.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 28, 2009)

Attaman said:


> What, the 1000 Ways to Die bit or the people getting upset bit?
> 
> Because I mean, it's not like Furries do crazy shit like this or ask to get their penis bitten off after trying to kill their parents or anything.


The guy on shrooms wasn't a furry, taht was the thing


----------



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

This is your brain on drugs...and this is a bear ripping your face off after you try to have sex with it. 

Heheh, I love that show. And manswers.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 28, 2009)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Old news is old.  There was a topic on this months ago.



There were SEVERAL topics on this months ago. 

And I'm sure this won't be the last.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 28, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> There were SEVERAL topics on this months ago.
> 
> And I'm sure this won't be the last.


Sorry, it came on and is aw it for the first time yesterday and it said "all new"


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 28, 2009)

*Laughs*

How the hell do people actually believe this XD


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jul 29, 2009)

I just saw that. I don't even think that buffoon in the Winnie the Pooh costume was a furry. What he said was inaccurate.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 29, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I just saw that. I don't even think that buffoon in the Winnie the Pooh costume was a furry. What he said was inaccurate.



More than that, he was creepy, disturbing, and -- worst of all -- unfunny.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Jul 29, 2009)

I love the show but this one just ugh, I wanted to jump into the TV and sucker punch the "furry" they got as a guest.


----------



## arcticursa (Jul 30, 2009)

Summary: OHAI IM ON SHROOMS LETS RUN THROUGH THE DESERT
OHAI A RANDOM ORGY OF FURRIES AROUDN A CAMPFIRE IN A DESERT
OHAI I WANNA JOIN YOUR ORGY
OHAI THAT ONE IS ALONE
OHAI THAT BEAR THAT WAS SEVERAL FEET FROM THE CAMPFIRE WAS A REAL BEAR
OHAI MY FACE IS GONE
OHAI IM DYING AND THE ORGY CANT HEAR ME FROM 20 FEET AWAY
OHAI IM A FURRY AND FURPILE MEANS ORGY, BELIEVE ME! MY SPIRIT ANIMAL THAT REVEALS MY TRUE FAGGOTRY IS WINNIE THE POOH! HES MY TRUE INNER SPIRIT!


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 30, 2009)

"But the cock shooed Randy away, with his pecker"

Lulz. Yeah, old vid is old. But hay, gave us something to yap about for a bit.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 30, 2009)

Neon_Infection said:


> BAWWWWW THEY MISREPRESENTED FURRIES BAWWWWW.



Fixed :V


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 31, 2009)

Listen, if anyone actually takes anything on that show as FACT, there already stupid enough. Don't care.


Also, old may be old, but still funny. I lol'd.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 2, 2009)

God, you people take furry too damn seriously.
Learn to laugh at yourselves a bit. It's not the end of the world.

Also, I saw that on TV.
I lol'd, hard.
Although not as much as I did at the guy fucking the cow heart.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 2, 2009)

That. Was. So. Incredibly. Homosexually. Sickly. Ill. I. Want. A. Fur. Pile. Now.
:3


----------



## DiveBomberBat (Aug 2, 2009)

I remember seeing that, I laughed pretty hard.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 2, 2009)

This is old news.

Also: I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Zerulu (Aug 2, 2009)

I laughed so hard when I saw that on tv.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 3, 2009)

Marvelous. Absolutely marvelous.


----------



## arcticursa (Aug 3, 2009)

For those of you reminding me that this is odl news, try reading other posts before you post, not just saying 'OLOLOL OLD NEWS IS OLD" and its not like i'm that offended, after is aw the war of posts on spike tv website it actually became pretty funny. Everything else about the show is hilarious.


----------

